# Plywood cabinets.



## guyr (7 Apr 2020)

Hi - I'd like to make some alcove cabinets, possibly some bed side tables etc. we like the modern exposed ply edge look. Thinking 18mm. 

Do i have to use Birch ply ? I can only source Chinese hardwood ply and marine ply at the moment. 

Will the edges look the same? 

Are there any major disadvantages to not using Birch? I suspect the doors will be overlay, which I will do in Formica bonded ply, at some point in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## Bodgers (7 Apr 2020)

guyr":34ry227n said:


> Hi - I'd like to make some alcove cabinets, possibly some bed side tables etc. we like the modern exposed ply edge look. Thinking 18mm.
> 
> Do i have to use Birch ply ? I can only source Chinese hardwood ply and marine ply at the moment.
> 
> ...



No they won't. They'll look awful. Voids, inconsistent layers and general crumbling. 

The only way for this to work is to use decent quality Baltic birch plywood. Typical prices for 18mm is around £70 a sheet.

Certain places do it cheaper though, and it is possible to get it below £50.


----------



## D_W (7 Apr 2020)

True in the states, too. Chance that you'll have some soft metal somewhere in the layers of chinese ply, too (i'm not sure where that comes from, but I've encountered it). 

In the states, the easiest way to get decent quality ply without spending the moon is to find an urban area with a plywood specialist (usually in the industrial outskirts). Around here, they only sell to pros, and there is no showroom - just an order desk and warehouses. They will sell to amateurs if you have a significant order, but significant is something like 8 to 10 sheets or more, which isn't a horrible idea if you plan on using a lot of something over the next several years. 

Any of the retail outlets here that have really good birch ply in various sizes (where the edge will look like something from ikea with uniform layers and no voids or overlaps) generally cost at least twice as much as the industrial suppliers.


----------



## guyr (8 Apr 2020)

Morning gents, thanks a lot for your answers. That's what i needed, affirmative clarification! Much appreciated.


----------

